# Pit BEEF



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 16, 2008)

I had a 4lb bottom round that needed to get cooked...so Pit Beef is is.



















Grinder roll, horseradish, sum onion, and SBR...YUM


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice Scotty, nice!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 16, 2008)

That's freaking PERFECTLY cooked my brutha!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 16, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> That's freaking PERFECTLY cooked my brutha!



Thanks for the help on the temps


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 16, 2008)

Pit beef is traditionally TOP ROUND. :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 16, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Pit beef is traditionally TOP ROUND. :roll:



Doesn't really matter here. If it's real bad Scotty, send it to me, I know how to fix it!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice! I'll take a few slices or ten.    What temp did you yank it? Looks killer!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 16, 2008)

OH YEAH...nice job I'll take mine on a weck roll with some horseradish


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 16, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Nice! I'll take a few slices or ten.    What temp did you yank it? Looks killer!



indirect til 105, then cranked the heat up and seared it, didn't get a final measurement.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 16, 2008)

Slice me off some of dat!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 16, 2008)

Man thats the beef


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 16, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal. It's on the bill of fair.


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks terrific. 

MMMMMM beef.


----------



## Griff (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## BayouChilehead (Nov 16, 2008)

I only guess there's no more slices left.....oh well maybe next time. Looks great.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 16, 2008)

Do look good. I made it one time using Bottom Round cuz they was outta Top Round. Wasn't too bad for yankee food. Forget how I cooked it now but think it was hot and fast to 150. We are skerred of worms at my crib. The stuff was too tough and stringy to use a knife. Slicer about indespensible.  I run a taste test with it and the majority of the folks said it tasted mo betta cold than hot.  I dont know whut was up with that. 

bigwheel


----------



## john a (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking good Scotty, yes sir


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 16, 2008)

OMGSTISGLBBQ!!!!


----------



## Toby Keil (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks great Scotty and cooked just how I like it.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll take a mess of that.


----------

